# Pulling on Leash



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It's been over a week now and I have to say that I have learned a lot already about my vizsla puppy. Dennis and I were out for dinner for the first time ever since we got her. We were sitting at a table across from each other, bags under my eyes mirroring his, our hair disheveled, looking like we'd just survived a tornado (okay a bit of an exaggeration but the dark circles under our eyes are true) and when I reminded him we'd only had her for a week his jaw hit the floor. I knew exactly how he felt. It feels like we've had her for much, much longer. Part of this is for obvious reasons - the energy it takes to raise a young puppy, but also due to the little accomplishments we have already achieved in just a week.


I just have a question about walks. She doesn't seem to like them, and that's ok - she's still a puppy and I don't want to overwalk her. But when we're about 10 steps away when I let her out to potty, she PULLS those 10 steps home. Same when we're on our way home from a longer walk. I met Kian this weekend and Harry was nice enough (ha) to let me hold Kian's leash without the prong, and let's just say I was grateful not to have faceplanted into that patch of mud ahead when I let go of his leash (sorry again Harry lol). I figure I should nip this in the bud while she is still a pup, because they grow fast and I am definitely not as strong as a vizsla. I've tried stopping, making her sit and make eye contact and wait for her to calm down, I've tried pulling her the other direction, I've also tried to lure her with treats to heel - none of this works. So I'm hoping someone out there has some advice as to what I can do. 

I know there are a lot of threads about this, but I was wondering if those methods would be too harsh for an 11 week old puppy?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

A thread you might not have seen on puppies and leash training under "general vizslas - reputable breeders" might be useful for you

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,316.0.html


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If she's not fighting the leash, and trying to slip the collar, you're doing well. 
At 11 weeks old she's still way too young to expect much in regards to her on the leash manners, or walking. A few minutes at most, multiple times a day.

Take her out to do her business and hide a toy in your pocket, a ball or a chewie, or whatever is her favorite toy. When she's done doing her business and starts for the door, gently scoop her up and take her away from the door. If you can out of direct eyesight,even better.Leave the leash attached to her and bring out the toy and start to play with her. Get down on the ground on her level also. Make it fun for her. Take her mind away from the door. Don't pull on her leash, she won't understand it just yet. Better to just hold it in place and make her fight against it.
I am going to make an assumption that her first trips out to do her stuff were met with lots of praise and enthusiasm, and then it was back in the house due to her age. She may have fixed it in her mind that it's out the door, do her business, and right back in is what pleases you.
The house is safety and comfort for her. The outside worl is a new experience


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

She's definitely not fighting the leash or slipping the collar, she just really wants to get home and as fast as possible.

And you're right Gunnr, that's what we did most of the time until she had her second vaccine just this past Sunday. I'll try the toy bit and lots of praise and enthusiasm outside and outside the door too. 

Thanks for the great tips Gunnr.  And thanks for the link Merc, I'll check it out.


----------



## leahca (Aug 2, 2011)

i have been searching for topics on walking the puppy and found a few of these threads--which have been helpful. However, at what age is the puppy ready to be walked/trained?

After 16 weeks? Or later???

Cooper does what Mischa was doing 75% of the time.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Start today! It will be difficult until 8 or 9 months but then it will click.  Gunnr has posted some very detailed leash walking tips on this site. I would read them a couple times a month and train your pup daily. The most important thing to remember is a walk on a leash is meant to be a walk on a LOOSE lead with the dog following you. I would use an english slip lead. Once they go in front of your left knee - > the walking stops.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

They just want to please us and make us happy. Sometimes, we are not good at letting them know what exactly pleases us. So just keep perservering and it will all come together. Some dogs are instantly on board, others take some time. Just keep persisting and they will get it eventually.


----------

